# Sub 37!



## dgburns (Dec 17, 2015)

Just saw this put on my desk.How in heck is a guy supposed to work with that begging to be played with ??

btw-I get the whole moog low end thing now,boy a world of sound is in that thing..!

happy xmas everyone!


----------



## lumcas (Dec 17, 2015)

Happy procrastinating and congrats


----------



## SamiMatar (Dec 17, 2015)

Enjoy, its a lovely little monster.


----------



## pdub (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats! It's a great piece.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2015)

gawd,left work far too late last night.

so my impressions are that this thing is an idea box.because of the simple layout,it seems to bring out ideas rather quickly,did not see that coming.very encouraging and must pursue further this angle of writing with mono lines and knob turning.

In case anyone out there is wondering,I was able to get a beta version of the upcoming plugin and have been playing with the editor and librarian features onscreen.All I can say at this point is that the plugin is amazing and a must have.The official release must not be far away.I could not see myself making patches without the ability to store them in the computer.And the randomize patch function is aways fun ....
all in all,my eyes have been opened.The sounds have a way of blending with other instruments in an uncanny way.pleasant surprise. (sorry if all this is ever so obvious to the moog initiates out there)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a great piece of kit. May I also recommend Monark by NI.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> It's a great piece of kit. May I also recommend Monark by NI.



got it,like it but didn't get the same emotional reaction/response as I did with the sub37.Used the monark on a bunch or projects,but always found the bass did not command in the mix as this moog does.still trying to get my head around why,but happy it's doing what it's doing.

Also got a rise out of the Pro2 from Dave Smith,but have yet to pull the trigger on that one.Sounds a little more "plastic" somehow,or modern might be a better word.Deeply powerful but I think it complexity works against me in some ways.

Something about the moog being real makes me appreciate the sound.It might be placebo effect but something tells me no.I'm curious to explore using it to mimc other instruments like brass woods and what not,it blends in behind things in a peculiar way.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 18, 2015)

The emotional reaction bit I can totally dig. The theory I have always had with that is the keyboard belongs to the synthesizer and visa versa. It's as one as opposed to somehow being divorced from each other as with virtual instruments and extraneous shitty keyboards.

The Pro 2 is a great sounding synthesizer too and if it wasn't for the fact that the Prophet 6 is only 4 octaves, I would say save up for the Prophet 6. I'm not sure though, that there's a huge enough difference between the Sub and the Pro 2 to make it worthwhile having both unless you're rolling in cash.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2015)

ya know-the Prophet 6 just didn't do it for me.I felt kinda let down putzing around with it at the store.The Pro2 on the other hand may have seduced me with the presets and sequencer/arpeg .But with the CDN dollar so bad right now,no I'm not feeling super eager to rush out.

can you tell I'm procrastinating.  (about writing)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 19, 2015)

I can understand that also. There's no doubt that the Pro 2 has a very distinctive sound. Has great filters and a really good sequencer/arp. You can get a very aggressive sound out of it, but you can also do that with the Sub. 
The trouble with the 6 is the keyboard. It's too small for the type of sound it wants you to play and has been designed _to play_ imo.
I had a go on a Pro 2 just a few weeks ago and should the opportunity come up, in that I'm asked to do a specific bunch of tracks that require the Pro 2 sound, I may just go for it. I have already got an older Prophet and its good but a very different sound. I never buy anything I unless I have an even chance of at least making the money back on cost.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey Baron,I so wanted to let you have the last word and let this thread go,but got excited about a point you made here-(I always wonder about when to just let someone else have the last word,or the last response to an email or text thread,seems impolite to keep on)

...but I recently realized that sometimes I buy something and it ends up totally rocking my world and other stuff just does not.Not seeing any rythmn or reason,just a sortof loose intuition about whether something is enabling or whether it is just more "me too" that I can do in other ways.It gets confusing with so much choice out there.I've been slow to upgrade many things out of updating fatigue for example.My main setup is locked down software wise until further notice due to this current project and it suits me just fine.Funny how hardware things don't disrupt the studio as much-other then the cabling!

would love to know more about what you're doin' btw,seems we have common ground


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh don't worry about the last word, the first word or even the middle word. I have a soft spot for Canada and Canadians. My great uncle Julian was the Governor General of Canada between 21 and 26. I'd like to go there one day myself. Not as Governor though you understand. 

I will come back on this later as I have to go out urgently.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 20, 2015)

dgburns said:


> would love to know more about what you're doin' btw,seems we have common ground



Yes I'm sure. Well I see that the guitar might well be your main or at least one of your main instruments. Sadly for me, I suck a bit on guitar at the moment but with a lot of practice that will change over time hopefully.

What I do is work for music libraries and basically do the style that they ask for. Unfortunately afaic at least, I don't get asked for a lot of synthesizer music. More guitar than synthesizer actually. What I don't do and don't want to do, is specific TV or Film work where you have to write completely to the picture. What tends to happen with me is I get a video or group of videos that have had all the dialogue and music wiped from them, and then I generally write to the video and that becomes (or not) library music. Could be anything form this to this to this. The pianos are sampled pianos and don't sound great imo.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 20, 2015)

ha ha (had to look up what mazurka meant) learn something new everyday!

nice tunes,enjoyed the listen-third one being my fav for some reason.didn't mind the piano sound at all.

Wow you're related to Sir Julian Byng Govenor General of Canada (1921 to 1926),Viscount Byng of Vimy,quite the hero.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 20, 2015)

You forgot Field Marshal and Commssioner of the Met. 

Never met him. Dead long before I was born.

Glad you enjoyed the tunes. Put something up that I can listen to.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 21, 2015)

well...a few places I've been I guess


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 21, 2015)

I like how you snuck the guitar riff into Hard Rock Medical Tango. Hahaha! great.

Main title to HRM is great. Great vibe. All this TV work keeps you busy.

Great stuff and keep up the good work Dave.


----------

